# Benadryl for Puppies



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry you were alone on this last night...  
How is your pup this morning?


----------



## just ducky (Feb 24, 2012)

our dog has lots of allergies. As a pup, we often gave him two of the standard tablets available OTC at the drug stores, and it worked great for him. He still needs it once in a while at age 5.


----------



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for asking LibertyME. We brought him to the vet first thing this morning and pretty much got blown off. He doesn't have a fever- so they don't think it's an infection. But his jaw and under his tongue is visibly from the outside all swollen. They said it's probably just because he's a puppy and chewing things. But I'm still nervous that he has this puffiness going on.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is your puppy today?


----------



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

He still has a puffy jaw. Not sure what's going on with him. But he has lots of energy and isn't acting weird- so I guess we just wait and see what happens. Thanks for asking!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am concerned that it is still visibly swollen and cannot understand that your vet blew you off. 
I would take him to another vet and have him checked out.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update, hopefully it will go away very soon.


----------



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

We are trying to wait a few days and see what happens. Unfortunately, we just lost our GR Vinny and he was in the ICU for days and our bank account is drained! So paying for an appointment to get absolutely nowhere is tough at this point. I'll do anything for my pets, just trying to not overreact, but also be responsible. Ugh- why can't they just talk!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Did you start Benadryl and it's still not going down?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the dosage for Benadryl, in case you don't have it:

dogs 1-2 mg/lb 3-4 times a day

Now, this particular book I have says "they don't have a study on the usage of diphenhydramine in puppies and kittens and therefore do not know if it is safe for them"

You may want to call a vet and ask about it before you give it.
With the Benadryl (diphenhydramine), I usually do not give it to my dogs 3-4 times a day. I give it about 2 times a day. My vet usually tells me twice a day also.

Good luck to your puppy. I understand the money situation but if it does not get better, please see a vet about it.


----------

